# I need help setting the crossover in my new receiver



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello to all..this is my first post and I know it will sound very ignorant.

My set up is as follows:

HK AVR-335 that has four crossover settings: 1 for mains, 1 for center, 1 for sub, 1 for surrounds.

My fronts are Infinity RS 525s: The frequency response is 52Hz-25KHz +/- 3 db
The crossover frequency is 2800 KHz (I don't know what that means).

My center is a Klipsch KG 2.2V with a frequency response of 50Hz-20kHz±3dB

My sub is a JBL DS-10...not sure what the specs on this are.

My surrounds are Cerwin Vega L-7s...again, not sure of the specs.

The factory crossover settings from my receiver are 100Hz for all 4 speakers. I would like to send more low end frequency to the sub as to not distress the fronts (mains).

Any advice would be great. 
Thank you in advance.

:duh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, John!

I don’t think you really have a problem at all. A crossover setting of 100 Hz between the mains and sub will work great with even the smallest main speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I prefer an 80Hz crossover or slightly lower. 100Hz is too high for my taste.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello John and welcome to the Shack!



johnwestcoast said:


> My fronts are Infinity RS 525s: The frequency response is 52Hz-25KHz +/- 3 db
> The crossover frequency is 2800 KHz (I don't know what that means).


2800KHz is the crossover point in your 525's between the woofer and the tweeter. In your case it's not a spec that will mean a lot to you as far as setting your receiver crossover points.

The general rule is 80Hz for most setups, although 100Hz will work. You might try both and see which you like.

For the mains, center and surrounds, the receiver is going to direct all frequencies above 80Hz or 100Hz, whichever you choose, to the appropriate speaker and anything below that will be sent to the sub. Those are considered "high pass" crossovers. Make sure you set the sub crossover the same as the mains. The sub crossover is a "low pass" crossover and all the lows below its crossover setting will be sent to it. Not knowing the specs on the surrounds you might set them at 100Hz, until you find out what their frequency response is. You can always test them, if they seem strained, turn the crossover up.


----------

